# Looking for a replacement Omega Dynamics Geneva Dial



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

View Advert


*Looking for a replacement Omega Dynamics Geneva Dial*

Looking for a nicer version of this dial.. its a bit worse for wear.

Fits an omega 752 movement.

Thanks for looking.




*Advertiser*

jnash



*Date*

25/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

